

Setting up 2 Factor Auth for your Google account and Microsoft account - shawndumas
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/SettingUpTwoFactorAuthenticationForYourGoogleAccountANDMicrosoftAccount.aspx

======
cowkingdeluxe
It's amazing to me that most financial services don't offer two factor
authentication for their accounts (Scottrade, Schwab last I checked).

Meanwhile, a lot of games (mmos) and email services provide two factor
authentication.

~~~
MarkSweep
Schwab is especially obnoxious in that they they silently truncate your
password to 8 characters.

However, you can get a physical two-factor authentication token for Schwab:
[http://www.schwab.com/public/schwab/nn/legal_compliance/schw...](http://www.schwab.com/public/schwab/nn/legal_compliance/schwabsafe/we_guard_your_account)

------
danielhughes
I wish Yahoo would do the same. Instead of 2-factor they have a feature where
they only require a second verification if Yahoo deems the attempt suspicious.
Their approach strikes me as being simultaneously less secure and less
convenient (no code-generator app).

------
signed0
I'm glad to see Microsoft reusing the algorithm that Google uses instead of
inventing their own. Now if Blizzard would just do the same...

------
mey
It probably isn't exactly wise to post what I assume is your secret TOTP code
(the 2d barcode) on your website.

~~~
lostdog
The author is more clever than you realize. (Go scan it)

~~~
shanselman
Ahem. :)

